# .js im head aufrufen



## CSS Depp (11. Dezember 2014)

moin,

eine einfache frage:

ich versuche den wordpress audioplayer (standalone version) in ein html dokument einzubinden, und verfahre dabei genau so, wie in der anleitung vorgeschlagen (http://wpaudioplayer.com/standalone/)

natürlich funktioniert es nicht so wie es sollte. im browser sehe ich die beiden script einbindungen aus dem head


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="path/to/audio-player.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
AudioPlayer.setup("http://yoursite.com/path/to/player.swf", {
width: 290
});
</script>
```

nur als text – und dahinter dann logischweise auch das "alternative content"

sprich also, das laden/verlinken/einbinden (oder wie auch immer man das nennt), ist gescheitert.

nachdem ich nun mehrfach überprüft habe, ob an der synthax oder den pfaden etwas falsch ist, oder ob man die pfade ggf anders schreiben muss, als in der anleitung gezeigt wird, weiss ich nun nicht mehr weiter.

sicherlich kennen viele dieses oder ähnliche scripte auswendig und wissen sofort, was ich falsch mache.

die struktur, die ich verwende, ist simpel, sie sei hier trotzdem erwähnt:

meinserver.de/ordner/index.html
meinserver.de/ordner/meinemusik.mp3
meinserver.de/ordner/audio-player/audio-player.js
meinserver.de/ordner/audio-player/player.swf

da in den getesteten browsern das gleiche script auf fremden websites funktioniert, muss ich etwas übersehen haben.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

zwischen "script" und "type" gehört ein Leerzeichen.


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="path/to/audio-player.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
AudioPlayer.setup("http://yoursite.com/path/to/player.swf", {
width: 290
});
</script>
```

Grüße,
BK


----------



## CSS Depp (11. Dezember 2014)

ja, das habe ich so auch in meinem html. warum es hier jetzt beim copypasten spinnt, keine ahnung  habs mal oben korrigiert.


----------



## CSS Depp (11. Dezember 2014)

der dargestellte text im browser beginnt mit übrigens mit "AudioPlayer.setup..."
es muss also nicht stimmen, wie ich oben vermutete, dass schon das verweisen auf das .js nicht geht. (?)


----------



## SpiceLab (11. Dezember 2014)

Ist die Seite online verfügbar? Andernfalls poste hier bitte mal den vollständigen Code der Seite.


----------



## SpiceLab (11. Dezember 2014)

CSS Depp hat gesagt.:


> der dargestellte text im browser beginnt mit übrigens mit "AudioPlayer.setup..."


Diese Fehlausgabe kann ich ausschließlich mit den syntaktischen Fehlern reproduzieren, auf die dich @Bratkartoffel hingewiesen hat.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ob dein Pfad zur JS-Datei stimmt kannst du ja einfach ausprobieren in dem du diesen direkt in den Browser eintippst und schaust ob dir der Text der JS-Datei angezeigt wird.
Ansonsten helfen dir in solchen Fällen Tools wie Firebug oder die Webmastertools etc. auch gerne weiter.

Grüße


----------

